# Waiting to pick up Avery....



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Waiting to pick up Avery...Great news!!!!!*

Ok I was going to wait until Avery was home and settled before posting anything but the anticipation is killing me. For those of you that don't know, Avery had his mast cell tumor removed today. The vet has been great with keeping me updated, they talked to me before and after the surgery. I was to call at 3pm and see how he was and the girl that answered said he was doing well but was do for another pain injection at 6pm and to call back then. I don't know how to take that. I'm assuming he's in quite a bit a pain if they are keeping him until practically closing. But perhaps they were planning that from the beginning, I'm not sure.

So anyways, I'm terrified to pick him. She pre-warned me that he incision would be bigger that I would expect and when I talked to her on the phone she said its rather tight. I just don't want to see him in pain, if it weren't my dog I know this wouldn't bother me one bit (I am not the squeamishness type and I'm usually good at "man-ing up", if you will, in these types of situations). Actually with the way I worry about him, I am concerned about having children of my own, I didn't know I could feel this way...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i thought the operation was Wednesday!

In my experience, they always keep them alot longer than I think is necessary. I'm sure it's precautionary. 

I know you are very worried - and i can't blame you. Let's hope they got it all and by this time next week things will be almost back to normal.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

(((((good vibes))))))))>>>>>>>
sending you and avery both good vibes! 
i would be sooo worried and soo afriad to see my pet if i was you!
i hope hes ok and everything works out im sure it will ti sounds like you have a very good vet and wonderful people working there keeping you updated like that!
good luck!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

xellil said:


> Let's hope they got it all and by this time next week things will be almost back to normal.


Fingers crossed! This time next week we also be getting the results of his biopsy so hopefully that will bring good news too!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

yep, those biopsies take way too long. I have waited two weeks before. you just have to not think about it.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

hope he heals fast!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm sure you will keep him comfortable and everything will be fine. Picking them up from surgery is always difficult and never fun - but keep it together for his sake (I know you will). Keep us updated and I'm hoping he heals fast!!!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Fingers crossed! 

Just pick him up and make him a comfy bed at home. 

Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I hope he's doing well. I know your worry feeling. My avery was attacked by a dog and then had to have surgery directly above her eye. I was so nervous. Heck I'm nervous when my girls went in to get spayed! Keep us updated on how he's doing please.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I hope everything goes well and the surgery site heals nicely! Sending good vibes your way!!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

This must be so stressful for you. I am sure that just being home with you will make Avery feel better. I will send positive vibes for a fast recovery and good biopsy.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

He's home! He was def still under when we picked him and he's in pain.

They must not have let him out all day cause the second we got outside he peed for what felt like 10 mins (my bf was pissed)...

Anywho he's been passed out since we got home..


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awwww, look at him! I didn't know this had happened, (I was away), I hope you and he are ok! Got to keep him quiet now, that's going to be a pain. Crossing my fingers, toes and legs for a good result from his biopsy. Hopefully they took big margins and got the whole thing. Thinking of you!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Awww poor Avery.
I am so glad that he is back home with you.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I guess they took a biopsy first, was it in the skin layer still? It looks like its in an odd place, my girl had one removed from the front of her leg, tumor, not cancer, but getting there. So if you caught it in time all should be good. Good luck, and give Avery lots of hugs.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Poor baby. Let us know as soon as you get results and give lots of hugs and kisses from all of us here!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Wishing Avery a quick and complete recovery.

Lots of positive healing vibes to EVERYONE!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whenever a tumour is removed, the margins are usually wider than what anyone expects...and generally, the surgeon won't know until during surgery.

usually, the margins are wider just to make sure.....

you can cry, but you'll be good for avery.....i know you will.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Sending healing vibes to Avery. He looks good though.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Poor fella hope he's doing better. Sending good vibes your way.


----------

